# how long further assessment takes



## yangxcz (10 mo ago)

Applied visitor visa Dec 21, 2021
Father in critical condition in the hospital in Australia and submitted Doctor's letter for his condition February20，2022.
called visa information line in Feb 20, 2022
requested for health exam. Feb 23, 2022
Completed medical exam. Feb. 23, 2022
Start Further Assessment status Mar 15, 2022.

Anyone knows how long further assessment takes?

Thank you very much.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

I have had visas granted the same day that further information was provided and others have taken many months. It depends to some degree on which processing office is managing the application.


----------



## yangxcz (10 mo ago)

I lived in US with a permanent resident status. Which processing office manage the application from US? Is there any contact information?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Almost any Australian visa application can be processed almost anywhere. I have had US applicants processed in Indonesia and Brazil and elsewhere.


----------



## yangxcz (10 mo ago)

Thanks so much for the useful information. I called the online visa contact number 61261960196 almost every week. What I got is that they said they will 
add a note on my application as an urgent matter. However, it seems no thing happened after that. Now I doubt these agents are able to expedite my 
application process. Is there any way to expedite the process?


----------



## yangxcz (10 mo ago)

I found out my visa is processed in Washington. But I searched online Washington does not process visa. Any idea on this?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

yangxcz said:


> I found out my visa is processed in Washington. But I searched online Washington does not process visa. Any idea on this?


They were last year. 
Partner Visa Processing Times, Washington, USA

Have you seen new information?


----------



## yangxcz (10 mo ago)

JandE said:


> They were last year.
> Partner Visa Processing Times, Washington, USA
> 
> Have you seen new information?


I can't find any info about visa processing time in Washington.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

yangxcz said:


> I can't find any info about visa processing time in Washington.


There is nothing more recent than the April 2021 Partner visa figures at the link above.

*Washington, April 2021: *
190 visas finalised in the month. 748 applications in the pipeline at end of month.

25% took under 5 months.
25% took between 5 and 10 months.
25% took between 10 and 12 months.
15% took between 12 and 14 months.
10% took over 14 months.


----------



## yangxcz (10 mo ago)

JandE said:


> There is nothing more recent than the April 2021 Partner visa figures at the link above.
> 
> *Washington, April 2021: *
> 190 visas finalised in the month. 748 applications in the pipeline at end of month.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Mine is 600 visitor visa. Is there any visa contact info for Wahington DC?


----------



## arthur0730 (9 mo ago)

yangxcz said:


> I lived in US with a permanent resident status. Which processing office manage the application from US? Is there any contact information?


Me,too. I applied visitor visa three month ago and no update. i just called the 61261960196 and the guy can not help me to check my case. he just let me wait.


----------

